# H80i  über 90° beim 4930k



## ClusterOP (9. Juni 2015)

*H80i  über 90° beim 4930k*

moin leute bin neu hier.

also mein problem ist folgendes:

hab die h80i über ein jahr nun in meinen pc, alles ohne probleme.

nun seit 2 tagen steigt die temp im idle an bis temp 93°.

an denn lüftern liegt es nicht, diese habe ich bereits gewechselt.

ich schätze mal das die pumpe denn geist aufgegeben hat, da der eine schlauch heiß ist und der andere kühl.

und bei der firma wo ich die teile bestellt hatte, ist wie es kommt insolvent, homepage und telefon tot. wer hätte es anders erwartet...

für vorschläge und tipps wäre ich dankbar

habe einen i7 4930k, kingston hyperx 4x4gb, gtx 780ti im sli

mfg


----------



## choosman (9. Juni 2015)

*AW: H80i  über 90° beim 4930k*

Schreib doch einfach mal Corsair direkt an. Vielleicht kannst Du über deren Forum eine Lösung finden.


----------



## DKK007 (9. Juni 2015)

*AW: H80i  über 90° beim 4930k*

Sieht wirklich so aus als läuft die Pumpe nicht. Du kannst ja erstmal die Verkabelung prüfen, vielleicht bekommt die Pumpe auch einfach keinen Strom.


----------



## Bluebeard (10. Juni 2015)

*AW: H80i  über 90° beim 4930k*

Scheint tatsächlich die Pumpe die Grätsche gemacht zu haben. Mach ganz einfach eine Anfrage für die RMA über unser Kundenportal. Rechnung ist hoffentlich noch vorhanden? Dann diese gleich bei Ticketerstellung mit hochladen. Falls nicht, Ticket bitte auch eröffnen und in beiden Fällen die Ticketnummer hier posten. Ich schau mir das ganze dann gerne mit den Kollegen zusammen an.


----------

